# SNES HDTV troubles



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

I recently purchased a SNES from a friend and it works on every TV in my house, but the one that i mainly play all of my games on, Its a pain to play on any other room's TV because the rest of the family uses those. When i plug in my SNES to my TV it doesn't even read signal, The other HDTV in our house can play it fine, but for some reason this one cannot. Any way to fix this? i ordered a Composite to VGA adapter cable from amazon for $3 if using this will work then that would be great (my tv has a VGA port and channel).
Any other ideas on how i can get this working?


----------



## Chary (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe the cable is busted. I had a problem like this with my N64 cables. (Which are the same for SNES) It might be a common problem


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Can put a link to what you bought. Even though they makes these wires doesn't mean they actually will work. I don't know of any composite to vga converter that doesn't have a powerbox.


----------



## geishroy (Jan 19, 2013)

test another device in the same ports please like a crap dvd player or something to see if maybe the jacks are broken on the tv. sometimes they go out too.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

I am using my gamecube a/v cables and already tested and it works on this TV. and as for the VGA cable on amazon it said it works for pluging a game console into a computer/tv monitor (which i am doing) and people said it worked well for this purpose. only reason it had 2 stars was because everyone giving it low ratings and saying it doesn't work were trying to connect a TV to a computer and it does not work for that reason, which i am not using it for but everyone using it for game consoles gave it a 5 star review


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

and my wii and Dreamcast are usually plugged into this TV and they work (360 and PS3 are HDMI)


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Y7T5UU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
here is what i purchased. keep in mind bad reviews are from people not using it for this (and its) purpose


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> I am using my gamecube a/v cables and already tested and it works on this TV. and as for the VGA cable on amazon it said it works for pluging a game console into a computer/tv monitor (which i am doing) and people said it worked well for this purpose. only reason it had 2 stars was because everyone giving it low ratings and saying it doesn't work were trying to connect a TV to a computer and it does not work for that reason, which i am not using it for but everyone using it for game consoles gave it a 5 star review


 
Good luck. Let me know how that goes. I see that many of the negative reviews are saying that they couldn't connect their video games to their computer monitors.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

all of the negative reviews i saw said they couldn't connect a computer to a TV. the 5 star ratings all said they connected them perfectly to game consoles. if you think i should not purchace this then tell me because i can cancel the order tonight


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

I really don't think this is going to work for you. But hey you never know, it's only 3.48 with free shipping. Look at the one star reviews again, maybe they will help to change your mind.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

are there any ideas that i can do without spending lots of money? i have been looking around online and people are saying that some new HDTV's only take 480i at the lowest and the SNES is a 240i signal
any way to fix this?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 19, 2013)

Try disconnecting everything but the SNES and see if it gets the signal.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

I already tried disconnecting everything :C


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Try this this. It will definitely do the job.


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

This will also do the job as well. Here


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

I will try those if the other doesn't work. (and when i get $30 which should be soon)


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 19, 2013)

I've read that some TV's don't support any signal under 480i and as the snes is a 240p resolution it's very possible that your.tv doesn't support these lower resolutions. Given the fact that it works fine on other TV's in your house I'd guess this is the case. There may be a way of using it via one of those converter boxes mentioned but there's no guarantee.


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> I've read that some TV's don't support any signal under 480i and as the snes is a 240p resolution it's very possible that your.tv doesn't support these lower resolutions. Given the fact that it works fine on other TV's in your house I'd guess this is the case. There may be a way of using it via one of those converter boxes mentioned but there's no guarantee.


Yeah those converter boxes upscale the resolution (picture will not be better) but it will work.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

I canceled my order for the $3 cable (it didn't look like it would do much after what you said and just looking at it) and i will probably try to order one of the two you suggested. which would you suggest out of the two (just wondering)


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 19, 2013)

the problem here is that your hdtv is unable to pick up the 240i signal the snes gives off using composite. You don't need a vga converter, what you need is one of 3 options (from cheapest to most expensive:

1. An upscaler. This will turn the signal to at least a 480i or higher. some force widescreen though so be careful
2. Scart to component/vga. You will need to buy RGB style scart cable for the snes (you are looking for the japanese 21 pin variety especially) This will then go into a Scart splitter and then into a scart to whatever converter. 
3. Modify the console to natively give off component (This can be the cheapest method of the 3 if you can solder and have he parts lying around or someone is willing to do it for a fair price)

the reason why 2 and 3 can work is because the snes can give off 480i if given the proper connections to output the signal. however RF - svideo tend to keep things at the weaker signal. If you are not a purist though Just get a softmodded wii and maybe one of these: http://www.retrousb.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=31


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

I already have a softmodded wii and i wuld just use my SNES emulator that i already have on that (and will use for games that are too expensive for me at the moment) but i would prefer using the actual system and collecting the games. how much are upscalers?


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> the problem here is that your hdtv is unable to pick up the 240i signal the snes gives off using composite. You don't need a vga converter, what you need is one of 3 options (from cheapest to most expensive:
> 
> 1. An upscaler. This will turn the signal to at least a 480i or higher. some force widescreen though so be careful
> 2. Scart to component/vga. You will need to buy RGB style scart cable for the snes (you are looking for the japanese 21 pin variety especially) This will then go into a Scart splitter and then into a scart to whatever converter.
> ...


 
I've always wanted to try Scart to Component. I just recently picked up a CRT HDTV and it's been awesome for S-Video and the Wii, But component snes would be perfect.


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> I already have a softmodded wii and i wuld just use my SNES emulator that i already have on that (and will use for games that are too expensive for me at the moment) but i would prefer using the actual system and collecting the games. how much are upscalers?


 
Getting the Japanese SCART for the SNES is about Twenty on ebay. The SCART converter is about 50 on amazon. It may be worth it in the long run. But it's much more expensive than the composite to vga converters I posted earlier.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 19, 2013)

deshayzilla said:


> I've always wanted to try Scart to Component. I just recently picked up a CRT HDTV and it's been awesome for S-Video and the Wii, But component snes would be perfect.


Be prepared for an expensive ride. I cheaped out on my parts and I still ended up 130 bucks in the hole (though more than half of this was in shipping alone thanks to getting everything from europe.) However it is a no mod option. Tomorrow I pick up the converter to test everything out though so I can't wait to try it and will post it on the forums. 

also to answer the upscaler question. For this kind of application $40.00 or more can be considered breaking the bank. as long as it gives you 480p you are golden. also digital converters (ones that use hdmi) tend to introduce both lag and a forced widescreen making for a poor game experience. seriously anything but that will do fine since you have one of the poorest video connectors to work with via the composite av out.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 19, 2013)

deshayzilla said:


> Getting the Japanese SCART for the SNES is about Twenty on ebay. The SCART converter is about 50 on amazon. It may be worth it in the long run. But it's much more expensive than the composite to vga converters I posted earlier.


the cable should be around 10 or less. unless of course you are talking about shipping included or an official cable which is very hard to find. heck you could try play asia. they got one for 4 bucks though I can't comment on the quality.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Links to these options please? i cannot find anything anywhere


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> Be prepared for an expensive ride. I cheaped out on my parts and I still ended up 130 bucks in the hole (though more than half of this was in shipping alone thanks to getting everything from europe.) However it is a no mod option. Tomorrow I pick up the converter to test everything out though so I can't wait to try it and will post it on the forums.


 
Yeah I'm going to wait until I have extra cash and get Earthbound. That game will look awesome on my tv!


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> Links to these options please? i cannot find anything anywhere


Here is the SCART Cable. Here is the SCART To VGA Converter. Here is the Composite to VGA.


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> the cable should be around 10 or less. unless of course you are talking about shipping included or an official cable which is very hard to find. heck you could try play asia. they got one for 4 bucks though I can't comment on the quality.


 
Yeah if you do a little digging around the internet, you should be able to do this for a good price.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

I think composite to VGA is the best option. (you don't need the other 2 for it to work right?)


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> I think composite to VGA is the best option. (you don't need the other 2 for it to work right?)


 
Correct, Plus it's just expensive enough for free shipping lol.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

haha i get free 2 day shipping anyway because i got 6 months free of amazon prime for being a college student


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this guaranteed to work? I don't want to spend $27 on something that won't work


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 19, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> I think composite to VGA is the best option. (you don't need the other 2 for it to work right?)


you need to make sure whether the HDTV will be able to read whatever signal the vga converter gives it. check the tv's specs and compare it to the output options on the box you are willing to buy. neat thing about this option though is if you have a pc monitor and speakers this isn't a problem. you will need this adaptor for the sound though: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10429&cs_id=1042902&p_id=7190&seq=1&format=2.


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> Is this guaranteed to work? I don't want to spend $27 on something that won't work


Yes this method will work. I can't comment on the quality of the product. It will however do what you need it to do. Worse comes to worse you can always return it.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

i have currently been using my EasyCap to play the SNES on my computer. it i would rather play it on my TV thought because its distorted on the computer and there is no sound for some reason


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 19, 2013)

the converter will work better on a pc monitor cause the monitor will be able to handle the resolution without any trouble. the sound needs to be independent of the video signal though due to vga not carrying them.  video distortion tends to come from incompatible analogue resolutions or very poor connection conversions/interference from it. the vga upconverter box will work perfectly with just about any monitor but might not be compatible with the HDTV. the problem here is you need to work around your tv's limitations which is giving you few options find out what your tv can do and then look for a solution. buying things before that can be a gamble. 

if things are unresolved when I wake up (it's almost 1:30 here) I'll help further and give links but we need to know more about the tv.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Where can i find out about the TV? (it is a Dynex 720p 32" TV)


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

this one i believe: http://www.dynexproducts.com/products/televisions/DX-32L100A13.html


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

nevermind that is not my tv. mine has less inputs. so i don't know where i can find my tv


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 19, 2013)

Why don't you turn the TV around and look up the model number on the back?  Hell, check the settings, it's probably in there too.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Why don't you turn the TV around and look up the model number on the back? Hell, check the settings, it's probably in there too.


thank you!
This is my TV (based off model number i found in the settings):
http://www.dynexproducts.com/products/televisions/DX-32L221A12.html


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Does your tv have audio inputs? The white and red RCA input that works along with the VGA?


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes it does it uses the red and white and green section of the component for composite (thats how dreamcast is plugged in because wii is using Component cables) and red and white are the audio like normal red/white


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 19, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> Yes it does it uses the red and white and green section of the component for composite (thats how dreamcast is plugged in because wii is using Component cables) and red and white are the audio like normal red/white


So it has an Audio input with the VGA (like it should) All you need to do is get a cable like this here. It'll give you sound.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 19, 2013)

I was talking about no sound when playing on the computer (unless i use amcap but that is a timed trial so it shuts down after a few minutes) every other program i try gives no sound. my tv has no signal at all when i plug it in


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 19, 2013)

oddly enough this is my tv and classic consoles like my genesis do work on it. it upconverts to 480. I do find that cheap cables can mess with anything plugged into the composite/component side. make sure the yellow of your cable is going into the green spot on the tv. next press picture a couple of times to force the tv to re-identify the signal it is getting. press menu, go to picture than down to advanced video. ensure the aspect ratio is normal, overscan is on and fiddle with noise reduction. if this doesn't help then I'm confused. what did the system info say your tv firmware was? mine is v2.11.

as for that vgbox for this tv... the specs line up perfectly for your needs as the tv supports it's signal range if my suggestions don't help.  get the audio adaptor I suggested as well (they can also be found on amazon) so you can get sound since this tv will not allow multiple inputs at once. I highly recommend it or a sound system for all your systems actually as even a 20 dollar pc speaker set up will outperform the tvs speakers. optimally try to get an s-video cable for the snes to improve the clarity of your image going into the tv as hdtv's don't do scanlines natively as this will help clean pixel bleeding.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

mine is v 2.09 is it possible to upgrade? this may be the problem because what you suggested isn't working


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't find the firmware file online so I would try e-mailing dynex to see if it is possible )it does have a service port so it seems likely)


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

I found the info on how to update, but i could not find a firmware for my tv online. It said i just put the firmware on a flashdrive put the flashdrive in the service port and turn on the tv
but i cannot find any firmware updates. I will try emailing Dynex


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

I called Dynex and they said there are no firmware update options and that the TV is not compatable with a Super Nintendo but if i bought a VGA upscaler it should work fine. Guess i have to buy one now


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

I just ordered this (and only this) from amazon just now. can somebody tell me what else i would need for this to work (mostly sound) since i am aware vga is video only, and how i can have the sound play while using the VGA connection


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 20, 2013)

well that sucks. this kinda problem will only get worse with time though. I'm also surprised my tv works but yours wont for that despite being the same model. unless the firmware represents new or better components in the machine.

Either way future proofing now seems like a good option and I wish you good luck with the upscaler.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 20, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> I just ordered this (and only this) from amazon just now. can somebody tell me what else i would need for this to work (mostly sound) since i am aware vga is video only, and how i can have the sound play while using the VGA connection


http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-Plated-Stereo-Splitter-Adaptor/dp/B004C4SSFE/ref=pd_sim_e_1 plug the sound cables directly to this and either use pc speakers or headphones (you can pull the wire casing to seperate the yellow cable from the other 2 if need to) if you find one cheaper use it instead as the only thing to worry about is whether both ends are female. Heck if the speakers are usb powered then you can use the usb port on your tv marked (service port) to power the speakers.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

sorry forgot to post link of what i ordered
here : http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Con...8&qid=1358572152&sr=1-2&keywords="RCA+to+vga"
please tell me (and give amazon links if possible) what i need to get this to completely work with my tv


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok thank you i have some speakers for my computer i could probably use for the SNES


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Could i just get your sound adapter run the snes thru my computer then plug my computer into my tv via HDMI and then use my computer speakers for sound? that would be much cheaper!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Most likely not. While your TV is on vga input it ought to not be listening for sound input on other inputs. 

Even if it did, you'd get about a half second lag with the audio that way.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

i have an easycap. so i use the composite cables on my computer and it has an hdmi out so i can run the snes thru my computer and use the capture program that came with the cable and plug the computer into my tv


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

In that case yes.

I've never had good video quality (and by "never good" I mean it was beyond unacceptable) with my easyCAP.  But yeah, you can get that audio adapter and use it.  That ~.5 second delay I mentioned still applies, unless your computer is gonna handle it differently than mine (and I've seen it over a few different motherboards and audio chipsets).

Anyway, yeah, you'd run that adapter to your Line-In (or Mic, if you don't have Line-In), then in Windows sound options (right click the speaker in the system tray > Recording Options) right click Line-In > Properties > Listen  > check "Listen to this device" and set Playback through this device to whatever sound adapter you want to use, then click apply and OK and OK.


----------



## tronic307 (Jan 20, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> are there any ideas that i can do without spending lots of money? i have been looking around online and people are saying that some new HDTV's only take 480i at the lowest and the SNES is a 240i signal
> any way to fix this?


It's *240p*, it's progressive scan. 480i displays 240 lines per pass: The even set of lines are offset to fill in the spaces between the odd, with the two successive interlaced fields comprising one frame at 30Hz. With 240p there is no interlacing, each pass contains an entire frame at 60Hz; resolution is halved and frame rate is doubled. Both 480i and 240p are the same frequency; NTSC SD TVs had a fixed scan frequency of 15.75kHz. 240i makes no sense as it would be half the scan frequency of 480i and would likely damage a 480i TV. The SNES was capable of 480i 'high res' output, mostly for static screens. RPM Racing was one of the few 480i games.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 20, 2013)

Clairjoe said:


> Could i just get your sound adapter run the snes thru my computer then plug my computer into my tv via HDMI and then use my computer speakers for sound? that would be much cheaper!


 
At that point an emulator will be outperforming your efforts. the amount of times the signal is being interpreted and changed in that setup will cause considerable lag and will downgrade your video quality. your real cheapest option is to go on craigslist or something and buy a crt tv which can be had for 20 or under. anything else and you are paying to make compromises in some way. When my classic gaming tv dies (a floor model with s-video that doubles as an hdtv stand) I will be spending 100 dollars for a device to add scanlines to what i'm playing and go from scart-component to scart-vga. then again I'm a purist so I don't mind spending the money to get as authentic an experience as possible. 

Also... NEVER EVER make a analogue signal into a digital one. This guarantees input lag that can make games as simple as super Mario world hard to unplayable.


----------



## Carnivean (Jan 20, 2013)

Unless you're willing to drop the cash on something like an XRGB-mini Framemeister I would recommend just grabbing an older TV, ideally a CRT but a lot of HDTVs can still do a half decent job of it.


----------



## Clairjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

I will probably try to just use the other TV's in the house when my family isn't home. and play dreamcast, 360, wii, ps2, or ps3 when they are :/ i wish i could just have it plugged into my tv like it is supposed to.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> your real cheapest option is to go on craigslist or something and buy a crt tv which can be had for 20 or under.


 
Too bad he doesn't live near I do, I'm giving a 22" Mitsubishi CRT away lol.

To build off of that Craigslist idea, look at the "giving/free" section of Craigslist for your area if you decide to go that route.  People are literally giving away older TVs like that, like I am.  Freecycle is a good site to check out too.

Only problem is it isn't the most space-efficient option.  But I would really say that your best bet is gonna be to just emulate it then.  Emulate, use one of these if you want the controller, and just call it a day.  ZSNES also supports, among various filters, artificial scanlines.  The screenshot below shows Earthbound running with 25% scanlines added.



Spoiler


----------



## Carnivean (Jan 20, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Too bad he doesn't live near I do, I'm giving a 22" Mitsubishi CRT away lol.
> 
> To build off of that Craigslist idea, look at the "giving/free" section of Craigslist for your area if you decide to go that route. People are literally giving away older TVs like that, like I am. Freecycle is a good site to check out too.
> 
> Only problem is it isn't the most space-efficient option. But I would really say that your best bet is gonna be to just emulate it then. Emulate, use one of these if you want the controller, and just call it a day. ZSNES also supports, among various filters, artificial scanlines. The screenshot below shows Earthbound running with 25% scanlines added.


That snes adapter is pretty atrocious input delay wise (as are most ones listed on places like amazon I've tried), get a retrousb one or don't get one at all.


----------

